# rubber pouch



## manitoba (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone use a heavy truck innertube as a pouch?Any comments? I have been using leather for years but im going to give it a try. Im new to this forum and people may have allready be using them so i was just wanderen.Also what do you think is the best pouch material?Thanks


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i have used thin thera silver and it works ok? but might have problems with RTS, thicker rubber would form around the ammo and have definite problems. it will have the effect of holding the ammo and if it gets off clean it will not be on target. and too heavy







what you actually see is the rear of the pouch, an idea, it worked but was a pain in the arse to load. to load you would hold the ammo and than wrap the tan side of the band/pouch backwards around the ammo it worked, but at the rate of fire you could drive to the store and cook your food faster than shooting it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Leather can't be beat in my humble opinion. Many of our Australian members will vouch for Kangaroo leather. Stronger,lighter and faster.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Tried all types of material over the years and you just can't beat leather. I like a 4- 4 1/2 ounce leather-semi stiff,either Cowhide or Pigskin. Tried Kangaroo but wasn't impressed probably because it wasn't thick enough.You have to get Falconery grade when using it and it is expensive. Flatband


----------



## manitoba (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the responses.I make a fairly amount of cowboy holsters and have a lot leather pieces.I have some moose leather that is nice and soft and around 5oz .Im going to try it out and post my results.Thanks


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

manitoba said:


> Thanks for the responses.I make a fairly amount of cowboy holsters and have a lot leather pieces.I have some moose leather that is nice and soft and around 5oz .Im going to try it out and post my results.Thanks


Do you sell your holsters? Have a link? I'm looking for something fairly simple for my 1860 Colt Army replica,


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i have had a slingshot before where the pouch was part of the rubber it just flattened out into a pouch shape but it still streched. it was actually decent and i would use it again.


----------

